# THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST NAIL IN CNN COFFIN !!!!



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

*This is CNN today....9-11-2019*

*On the anniversary of 9/11 they did this !*

*




*

*Their ratings are already in the shitter...*
*Now they went and did this....Poor Poor CNN.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

*Democrats/MSM = Criminals*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

Now we know where the Nut-spolas get their narrative style from.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Wait ! What happen to the “BOMBSHELL “ news ?!!


----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Wait ! What happen to the “BOMBSHELL “ news ?!!


*It Happened .......*

*You couldn't " see " it from your vantage point.*

*




*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It Happened .......*
> 
> *You couldn't " see " it from your vantage point.*
> 
> ...


I’d be putting my head up my ass too if  all I did was spread propaganda. But I do admire your flexibility. Perhaps you’ve mastered putting both heads together too.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2019)

*Prediction.....*

*Either CNN folds or they go full Conservative content to save their ass....*

*This latest attempt to cover up Biden's Crimes just backfired .....BAD !*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Prediction.....*
> 
> *Either CNN folds or they go full Conservative content to save their ass....*
> 
> *This latest attempt to cover up Biden's Crimes just backfired .....BAD !*


It that the bombshell now ??


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> It that the bombshell now ??


*{ It } should be ( Is ).*

*You used the word " Bombshell "...*
*I didn't.....*
*I started a thread on facts....*
*I made a strong speculative " Prediction " @ post # 7....*
*" It is " obvious you do come out for air periodically, but*
*at least bring yourself up to speed before having a " Shit Fit ".....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *{ It } should be ( Is ).*
> 
> *You used the word " Bombshell "...*
> *I didn't.....*
> ...


IS THIS THE NAIL IN THE COFFIN NOW ??


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> IS THIS THE NAIL IN THE COFFIN NOW ??


*Nailed it !*
*Urine Idiot.......*

*




*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nailed it !*
> *Urine Idiot.......*
> 
> *
> ...


So the bombshell never happened??


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> So the bombshell never happened??


*I don't no....You tell me....*

https://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/436816-joe-bidens-2020-ukrainian-nightmare-a-closed-probe-is-revived


*ALL of the MSM are working overtime to cover for Joe Biden/Hunter Biden....*
*Why is that.....?*
*What's next ...Aliens landed at the White House to help Trumps reelection *
*campaign....*


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I don't no....You tell me....*
> 
> https://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/436816-joe-bidens-2020-ukrainian-nightmare-a-closed-probe-is-revived
> 
> ...


CNN is going out of business on this fake news Ukrainian thing. 
They conspired with Atkinson and the whistleblower and Hunter Biden to destroy our national security by revealing Trump’s perfect conversation about withholding money from Ukraine.
I think this is the week that CNN goes under.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> CNN is going out of business on this fake news Ukrainian thing.
> They conspired with Atkinson and the whistleblower and Hunter
> Biden to destroy our national security by revealing Trump’s perfect
> conversation about withholding money from Ukraine.
> I think this is the week that CNN goes under.


*I do like how you have Pretzel logic....won't get you a*
*job anywhere....but your insanity is quite humorous...*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I do like how you have Pretzel logic....won't get you a*
> *job anywhere....but your insanity is quite humorous...*


So is this the Nail or the Bombshell?? I’m confused


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> So is this the Nail or the Bombshell??
> I’m confused



*You support a Criminal Operation, therefore I consider YOU *
*the enemy....KMFA and STFU.....!*


*




*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You support a Criminal Operation, therefore I consider YOU *
> *the enemy....KMFA and STFU.....!*
> 
> 
> ...


Was this taken at the San Diego zoo??


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Was this taken at the San Diego zoo??


*Simple cut n paste....just like your grey matter...*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Simple cut n paste....just like your grey matter...*


So does that mean you didn’t go to the San Diego zoo?


----------



## Imtired (Sep 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I don't no....You tell me....*
> 
> https://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/436816-joe-bidens-2020-ukrainian-nightmare-a-closed-probe-is-revived
> 
> ...


Is this a parody account?  Please tell me it is...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Is this a parody account?  Please tell me it is...


All the accounts in "off topic" section are parody accounts.
Welcome home.

 I suggest a visit to Mr. espola's neighborhood.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All the accounts in "off topic" section are parody accounts.
> Welcome home.
> 
> I suggest a visit to Mr. espola's neighborhood.


No, not all of them.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Is this a parody account?  Please tell me it is...


Unfortunately not.


----------



## Imtired (Sep 29, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Unfortunately not.


So posts about who Oprah prefers for President as being some sort of harbinger of death for the Democratic hopefuls are real??  That's not meant to be a joke?  The replies with pictures of urine in a cup and the phrase "urine idiot", or pictures of a baboon's butt.   The bolded typeface and multiple exclamation points---those people are serious?  OMG...I need to get back to the safety of talking about soccer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> So posts about who Oprah prefers for President as being some sort of harbinger of death for the Democratic hopefuls are real??  That's not meant to be a joke?  The replies with pictures of urine in a cup and the phrase "urine idiot", or pictures of a baboon's butt.   The bolded typeface and multiple exclamation points---those people are serious?  OMG...I need to get back to the safety of talking about soccer.


Unfortunately some of our friends don't understand that they have in fact, become parodies.
I do recognize that this includes me.
I was sent here to welcome you to the club.

Welcome.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> No, not all of them.


Correct. Not all of them. Just read them and you’ll figure it out. From my reading, so far you’re 2 for 2.


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Is this a parody account?  Please tell me it is...


*Sarcasm....get up to speed before you twiddle your *
*fingers on the keyboard....*
*And if this another account for Tony Clifton.....*
*" Watch Dave Chappelle "..............*


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Unfortunately some of our friends don't understand that they have in fact, become parodies.
> I do recognize that this includes me.
> I was sent here to welcome you to the club.
> 
> Welcome.


Speak for yourself, John.  I, for one, am usually quite sincere unless I am obviously tweaking some of the "parody" posters.


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Correct.
> Not all of them.
> Just read them and you’ll figure it out.
> From my reading, so far you’re 2 for 2.


*You can hand out " Trophies & Scores " all you want....just like AYSO.*
*or*
*You can grow up/face reality and live a better life...........*


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Speak for yourself, John.  I, for one, am usually quite sincere unless I am obviously tweaking some of the "parody" posters.


*You are a LIAR....*
*You are a THIEF.....*

*No tweaking needed with the TRUTH !*


----------



## Imtired (Sep 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are a LIAR....*
> *You are a THIEF.....*
> 
> *No tweaking needed with the TRUTH !*


Ok, this has got to be parody.    There is no way someone writes in bold with bright red letters all in caps, calling others "LIARS" and "THIEFS" unless they are trolling.  The only time I can remember seeing rhetoric like the above, accompanied by the over-the-top typeface characteristics, was on whacko religious leaflets warning everyone to *REPENT!     *


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Ok, this has got to be parody.    There is no way someone writes in bold with bright red letters all in caps, calling others "LIARS" and "THIEFS" unless they are trolling.  The only time I can remember seeing rhetoric like the above, accompanied by the over-the-top typeface characteristics, was on whacko religious leaflets warning everyone to *REPENT!     *


Don’t forget to read the part where Sheriff Joe comes out of the closet.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Speak for yourself, John.  I, for one, am usually quite sincere unless I am obviously tweaking some of the "parody" posters.


Oh, you're a parody alright, and who's John?


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Ok, this has got to be parody.
> There is no way someone writes in bold with bright
> red letters all in caps, calling others "LIARS" and "THIEFS"
> unless they are trolling.
> ...


*What's up " Bob ".........*

*On to another character I see.........*


----------



## Imtired (Sep 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What's up " Bob ".........*
> 
> *On to another character I see.........*


??  Not sure who you mean by "Bob" ??   I just stumbled across the OffTopic thread, was reading some of the posts, and honestly couldn't tell if they were real or people just having fun acting a part.   Anyway, carry on with whatever it is you were doing.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh, you're a parody alright, and who's John?


Parody of what?

https://americanart.si.edu/artwork/why-dont-you-speak-yourself-john-21162


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2019)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 291007, member: 5643"

??  Not sure who you mean by "Bob" ??   
I just stumbled across the OffTopic thread, 
was reading some of the posts, and honestly 
couldn't tell if they were real or people just having
fun acting a part.  
*Yeah.....sure " Bob ".....*
Anyway, carry on with whatever it is you were doing.
*I will....carry on "Bob "....*

/QUOTE

*Bob's new character..........*

*




*

*He's " Tired " too....*


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> So posts about who Oprah prefers for President as being some sort of harbinger of death for the Democratic hopefuls are real??  That's not meant to be a joke?  The replies with pictures of urine in a cup and the phrase "urine idiot", or pictures of a baboon's butt.   The bolded typeface and multiple exclamation points---those people are serious?  OMG...I need to get back to the safety of talking about soccer.


There are actually millions of these idiots nationwide...fortunately very few here in SoCal but the lessons from these bozos is that yes, many Americans talk like this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Parody of what?
> 
> https://americanart.si.edu/artwork/why-dont-you-speak-yourself-john-21162


Have you ever met this man?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Parody of what?
> 
> https://americanart.si.edu/artwork/why-dont-you-speak-yourself-john-21162


John agrees with me.
You're at least 100% parody.


----------



## espola (Sep 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Have you ever met this man?
> View attachment 5426


Is that supposed to be me?  I think I look more like Merle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Have you ever met this man?
> View attachment 5426


That's lying eyes, except LE is the super pissed off, emotionally and intellectually frustrated version of Magoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> So does that mean you didn’t go to the San Diego zoo?


He's banned, since the incident, court order.


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

*Ahhhhh.....poor Democrats.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's lying eyes, except LE is the super pissed off,
> emotionally and intellectually frustrated version of Magoo.


*Nope...that's all Spola...*
*There's even pictures of him that *
*show the remarkable similarity ..*
*even with a scruffy beard and *
*matted hair....*

*




*

*He's lecturing you on the value of " Stolen Golf Balls ".....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Any updates on the bombshell news? The nail in CNN coffin?


----------



## nononono (Jan 17, 2020)

Fishme1 said:


> Any updates on the bombshell news? The nail in CNN coffin?


*You don't pay attention to facts do you.......*
*Go look up CNN's ratings and get back to me.....
Go look up DNC ratings and get back to me....
*
*While ur at it....go wash your filthy puka...*


----------



## Fishme1 (Jan 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You don't pay attention to facts do you.......*
> *Go look up CNN's ratings and get back to me.....
> Go look up DNC ratings and get back to me....*
> 
> *While ur at it....go wash your filthy puka...*


just checked. CNN looks good. The DNC ratings went up with the trump impeachment. I washed my puka And still no sign of that nail in CNN coffin.

perhaps you can assist in finding them by spewing out some facts.


----------



## messy (Jan 20, 2020)

Fishme1 said:


> just checked. CNN looks good. The DNC ratings went up with the trump impeachment. I washed my puka And still no sign of that nail in CNN coffin.
> 
> perhaps you can assist in finding them by spewing out some facts.


LOL! Is that guy in a home, or is he in Russia?


----------



## Fishme1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Just checking in. Still waiting for that biggest nail in the coffin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Fishme1 said:


> Just checking in. Still waiting for that biggest nail in the coffin.


Hell I'm still waiting for the "BOMBSHELL!!!!"


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hell I'm still waiting for the "BOMBSHELL!!!!"


*You're living it " Turtle dick "....How about ANTIFA circles six blocks around YOU and declares it a *
*sovereign State....and charges you money to EXIST !

Would that wake you up " Turtle Dick "...hmmmmmmm...?

How's this for a CNN " BOMBSHELL "  Mr Turtle Dick .....
Chris Cuomo ( Fake COVID-19 ) photobombing his wife's Yoga Video.......*








*The Steroid King Cuomo Brothers are one twisted bunch......*


----------

